# Black Walnut plethora



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sold 13 gigantic black walnut trees a week or so ago- guy only wanted the lower portions- now i have a boatload of black walnut. 

Question is: is it worth anything?! i honestly have no idea what to do with all of this week. i cleaned up all the trees and have it all stacked- there are some pretty big pieces. i just don't know what to do with it. do people buy this type of thing for woodworking purposes or just for firewood?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

joe5986 said:


> Sold 13 gigantic black walnut trees a week or so ago- guy only wanted the lower portions- now i have a boatload of black walnut.
> 
> Question is: is it worth anything?! i honestly have no idea what to do with all of this week. i cleaned up all the trees and have it all stacked- there are some pretty big pieces. i just don't know what to do with it. do people buy this type of thing for woodworking purposes or just for firewood?


if it were me i would find some one with a band mill and see if they would say them up and split up the sale of the wood for cutting them ??, he may have some one in mind, i wouldn't just cut for fire wood, what a loss that would be


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Depends on how much you want the wood for woodworking. If it were mine, out would come the chain saw, split them down the middle vertically, then off to the band saw.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you thought about contacting your local woodturning club? They could use those for beginner classes, etc. And if they are a 501(c) charity, you could seven get a tax receipt for any donation.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Is this a real question ?


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

How long are they? They don't look more than a couple feet long. That might be the problem. I know I don't go to the lumber yard looking for short pieces. There are some that do, turners come to mind, but it would just limit who might be interested in buying.


----------

